# cropped video issue



## dawgghouse (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi. This is my first posting here. 
I've recently purchased an Emerson 32" HDTV (model LC320EM82). The horizontal and vertical sizes are set so that the outer edges of displayed video are beyond the screen boundaries. I've tried all of the video menu options, and all of them crop. 
I'm confident it's more of an adjustment issue than a repair issue, and am reluctant to pay the repairman housecall fees. I also have a friend in the AV dept. at work who'll be doing the work, but I've got to get the repair manual or schematic.
Anyone got suggestions?


----------

